# Design Bauen



## Luzifer181 (21. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

bein ein echter y was es angeht ein  Design zuerstehlen des halb hab ich mich ihr registriert da ich schon viel gutes von hier gehört hab *schleim*

Meine frage ist wie kann ich ein Design mit photoshop bauen und es auf webspell 4 anbassen wer ein tutoriel daruber hat oder sich da gut auskennt soll sich doch bitte bei mir hier im forum melden oder hier einfach posten ich bin für alle hielfe dankbar ^^ 

hier gleich mal die hp wo des  Design  drauf soll http://www.s10s.esports-clan.de

PS: hab hier schon die suche genutzt und nicht´s gefunden 



HELP ME PLEACE !!


----------



## pflo (21. Januar 2006)

Luzifer181 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> bein ein echter y was es angeht ein  Design zuerstehlen


Was?  



			
				Luzifer181 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie kann ich ein Design mit photoshop bauen und es auf webspell 4 anbassen wer ein tutoriel daruber hat oder sich da gut auskennt soll sich doch bitte bei mir hier im forum melden


...sicher: http://www.google.de/search?q=webspell+tutorials



			
				Luzifer181 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> HELP ME PLEACE !!




Wie wär's wenn du zuerst einmal auch bei Google suchst, und wenn du da *immernoch* nichts gefunden hast, hier nochmal,
mit korrekter Rechtschreibung und Beachtung der Netiquette fragst. Danke.


*Achja:* die Nutzungsregeln besagen folgendes:



> *4. Jeder Nutzer erklärt sich mit Folgendem einverstanden:*
> 7. das Mindestalter für eine aktive Teilnahme bzw. die Mitgliedschaft an tutorials.de ist auf 16 Jahre festgelegt


 Jedoch sehe ich bei http://www.s10s.esports-clan.de/index.php?site=profile&id=1 dass du erst 15 bist..


----------



## Luzifer181 (21. Januar 2006)

ok wennste meinst dann bleib ich eben noch drausen bis ich 16 bin aber thx für hilfe


----------



## rundes kipfal (21. Januar 2006)

Tut mir ehrlich leid, ich werde aus deinem Text beim besten Willen nicht schlau.
  Was willst du genau designen? Eine Homepage?
  Falls ja: gib in der Suche einmal "Homepagedesign" oder "Webtemplate" ein, du wirst sicher einiges finden.

  Und pass im Deutschunterricht besser auf, vor allem in Sachen Rechtschreibung und Beistrichsetzung.


----------



## Gumbo (21. Januar 2006)

Dein Beitrag ist wirklich grausam geschrieben – die vielen Rechtschreibfehler möchte ich erst gar nicht zählen. Achte doch bitte das nächste Mal etwas mehr darauf, dass erleichtert die Kommunikation ungemein.


----------



## D@nger (21. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

das sind keine Tippfehler, sondern Rechtschreibfehler und wie soll er die vermeiden, wenn er die deutsche Rechtschreibung nicht beherrscht?

Ein Tipp von mir:
Egal, ob ich einen Beitrag im Forum schreibe, oder einen Geschäftsbrief; ich kopiere den text, füge ihn in Word ein und lasse ihn korrigieren (meistens nur Tippfehler *g*).

Zum HP-Design:
Setz dich erstmal mit den Grundlagen wie HTML und PS o.ä. auseinander oder verwende ein Template von folgenden Seiten:
http://www.ayom.com/faq/website-templates-wo-gibts-die-a-675.html

Grüße


----------



## Luzifer181 (21. Januar 2006)

ich bin froh das nicht alle so auf alter schauen und auf na ja mein rechtschreib Problem THX an alle ich werde mir eure Tipps zu gehmüde führen


----------



## Philip Kurz (21. Januar 2006)

Ich denke nicht, dass wir jetzt darüber diskutieren müssen ob es sich um Tipp- oder Rechtschreibfehler handelt. Fakt ist, dass die Beiträge von dir, Luzifer, leider nicht der Netiquette gerecht werden.

Deshalb bitte ich dich sie entsprechend zu editieren und dich in Zukunft daran zu halten. 

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Luzifer181 (21. Januar 2006)

k mach ich schießt du bitte denn post oder löscht du ihn damit ich einen neuen der, der Netiquette gerecht ist schreiben kann


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. Januar 2006)

Du kannst Deine Posts auch editieren.


----------



## oscarr (21. Januar 2006)

Luzifer181 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ok wennste meinst dann bleib ich eben noch drausen bis ich 16 bin aber thx für hilfe





			
				Luzifer181 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> k mach ich schießt du bitte denn post oder löscht du ihn damit ich einen neuen der, der Netiquette gerecht ist schreiben kann



Falls Du wirklich noch keine 16 Jahre alt bist dann wirst Du hier eh nicht Glücklich 

Etwas macht mich jetzt aber etwas stutzig. Als ich auf den Link klickte  





> hier gleich mal die hp wo des Design drauf soll http://www.s10s.esports-clan.de


 las ich folgendes :



			
				Luzifer181 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also nach langen suchen und ständigen stress im i-net hab ich gedacht ich frag euch mal ob ihr oder gäste dieser seite jemanden kennt der ein Design für webspell 4 bauen kann und anbassen kann ! Bitte posten (wer lust und zeit hat bekommt auch was dafür Werbung oder geld oder so was)
> 
> ich hab mich auch schon mal erkundigt, auf seiten die das anbieten was das kosten könnte wenn man ein kauft und ich sag nur zu teuer da keiner 50- 150 € übrig hat naja ich zumintest net und jeder 11 € für ein Design zu zahlen macht denk ich mal kann sin und als ich dann fragte wies mit teilsponsoring aussieht dann kostet das Design nur noch 20-40 € hieß es sie machen keine Design im mom. (lol oder)
> 
> ...



Wenn ich jetzt das Eingangsposting und die anderern Beiträge Vergleiche dann versteh ich nicht warum die so "schrecklich" Verfasst sind!? Ok, durchgehend klein zu schreiben ist evtl. Faulheit aber es so niederzuschreiben das man nichteinmal den Sinn der Postings versteht ist dann schon eine Frechheit.


----------



## susi22 (21. Januar 2006)

Ich glaube, es bringt nix, das hier jetzt tot zu quatschen. Das ist nicht ganz im Sinne des Threads... Ich dachte hier kommen noch ein paar Tips zum eigentlichen Thema, stattdessen wird hier über die deutsche Sprache philosofiert. :suspekt:

Schade.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. Januar 2006)

Es wird hier weniger ueber die deutsche Sprache an sich diskutiert als ueber die Einhaltung der Foren-Regeln.
Und damit das hier nicht weiter ausartet mach ich hier jetzt mal dicht.

..:closed:..


----------

